# Single screw diesel inboard?



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm in the market for a small 30' or less single screw diesel inboard boat. The primary purpose of this boat will be fish the jetties and venturing out further when the weather allows. 
So far I've found a lot of Shamrock boats with single screw Yanmar diesels. This boat company has mixed reviews online. I see that they are wet, slow, and rough. I do see that some consumers say they're well built. I also see that some consumers say they're junk. I'm not sure what to believe. Does anyone has first had experience with this builder? 
I also see that Parker, Mako, Albin, and Albemarle build these things. I do have positive experience with Albemarle but I don't think I'm looking for something "that nice". Let's face it, this thing will be at the jetties or state snapper spot most of the time. I don't need a generator or cuddly (lol Cuddy) cabin. I don't need A/C. Just something like an outboard but with an inboard diesel. 
Any builder I should look at? Any experience with that builder? I do not want a gas powered outboard. It's needs to be trailerable. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

There are a couple single screw customs for sale right now...one Ricky Scarborough in particular is really nice, I think it's a 32'


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Not exactly what you are looking for. But, My FIL had a 17' shamrock and his problem was the engine (4.3 gm gas). Besides that he liked the boat.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

I believe the Strike 26 has a single yanmar in it. Don't have any experience with that boat but I've heard they're good tough boats.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks coastman. I'll look into that brand as well. Please keep it coming guys.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Sea Vee made a few singles. May be hard to find and older.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1997-Samson-Pilothouse-Lobsterboat-98150327


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2...stom-31-Custom-Chesapeake-Work-Boat-102409273


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm bored at work, just thought I'd start some trouble.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Lafitte Skiff from Louisiana. They scoot pretty good with a little diesel.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Bobby Miller said:


> Lafitte Skiff from Louisiana. They scoot pretty good with a little diesel.


Thank you. I'll look at those.

I'm pretty impressed with the 29' Strike with the single Cummins. There's not many for sale so that says something right there.


----------



## king_bullet (Mar 20, 2013)

Might want to look at Newton boats. They are more known for dive boats but they make a 26 center console. Maybe a little rough don't know but if you are looking near shore how much is it going matter. You will have a heavy boat for its size won't pound to bad. What is our budget?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

king_bullet said:


> Might want to look at Newton boats. They are more known for dive boats but they make a 26 center console. Maybe a little rough don't know but if you are looking near shore how much is it going matter. You will have a heavy boat for its size won't pound to bad. What is our budget?


Will do. 
Would like spend under 50k for a used boat. 100k for a new boat. Prefer used. An example of what I'm looking for is a Strike 29' Open. No cabin, no A/C. Just a fishing machine.


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Been out buddy's 35' strike with twin 480 QSB's. Very nicely finished, very nice ride, very quick. 

Don't know if the 29' is much different but the freeboard was very low in the cockpit. Lower than a 31' bert.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

29' Sea Vee.

http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/200...2678177/Jupiter/FL/United-States#.VPvFUeGVOzc


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Dang Terrel another boat?


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

If you can find one for sale, a Whierwater sounds like your perfect boat. Very well built. Have fished on a 28 inboard diesel WW and just just hauled a 32 back from Florida last year.

http://www.whitewaterboat.com/28ft.htm


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I know pro kat made a twin diesel center console for a few years. Know quite a few people that ran em hard with no complaints.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Wahoo*

https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/boa/4877425864.html


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll have to research the Whitewaters for sure. 
So far the list is:
Stamas
Seavee

Shamrock got booted because of the "wet ride" issues. 

I have to research the Whitewaters. Thanks so far fellas.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Sight Cast said:


> Dang Terrel another boat?


Hey man. I'm Norwegian. This stuff runs in my veins. How do you know in not wearing Viking horns while I'm typing this?


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Ha!!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Love the look of a shamrock... Hated workin on the motor in mine. Had a buddy with a mako what was killer... Have a buddy down here with a strike 29 and he loves it.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

texasislandboy said:


> Love the look of a shamrock... Hated workin on the motor in mine. Had a buddy with a mako what was killer... Have a buddy down here with a strike 29 and he loves it.


After much research and consideration I'm going to go down the road with an older SeaVee. I know they're all going to be wet to a certain degree but if I can have a decent ride and get soaked I'll choose that avenue. I have owned the 6BT Cummins 330 before and like the simplicity of the engine and that is what comes in these things. 7-9 gph at 24 knots or so is what I'm understanding. That'll be perfect for our part of the coast. Now I'm wishing I didn't convey all my spare parts with my Blackfin that had a set of these 6BT's in it. I'd be ahead then but that's water under the bridge.
Anyone have an experience (ride or ownership) with these single Diesel engine SeaVees? Thanks guys.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

My understanding is that although they are wet, they ride really well. I had a 34 Sea Vee with twin diesels and the ride was incredible. The main issue is the lack of access in and around the engine. Most of the routine items can be accessed fairly easy but on mine you had to remove the heat exchanger to access the impeller (Yanmars). Not an easy job at sea but not a complete deal breaker if it's part of the annual maintenance schedule.

I've seen several threads over at thehulltruth.com discussing the 28' and 29' Sea Vee single diesels.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

There was an awesome single screw boat for a sale a while back on the hull truth that was made by winter yachts. It was cold molded, with a 480 cummins, lightweight makes it very fuel efficient and it would run 28 knots without even getting on the throttle. Here's the link, this is the one I would get if you can find it and it's still for sale:

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boat-co...tom-yachts-center-console-diesel-reduced.html


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Eric said:


> My understanding is that although they are wet, they ride really well. I had a 34 Sea Vee with twin diesels and the ride was incredible. The main issue is the lack of access in and around the engine. Most of the routine items can be accessed fairly easy but on mine you had to remove the heat exchanger to access the impeller (Yanmars). Not an easy job at sea but not a complete deal breaker if it's part of the annual maintenance schedule.
> 
> I've seen several threads over at thehulltruth.com discussing the 28' and 29' Sea Vee single diesels.


Thank you for your your input. I have seen the twin engine SeaVee's on the Internet and I can understand what you mean about access issues. I wonder how the access is on the single diesel models? I'm a thinner guy that can reach, but I'm not apart of the circus or anything. It sounds like all these boats are wet which is understandable. I can take the water, but I'd sure like to keep my teeth and back. 
I know the Yanmars and Cummins are both good motors but which is better? Is that a Ford or Chevy question or is there a clear leader? I've owned the Cummins but I've never owned a Yanmar. I know getting parts for the Cummins was easy and not too expensive. I suspect parts for the Yanmar might be more difficult to get and cost more?


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the entire console lifts up towards the bow. Gives you plenty of access to the aft section of the engine (turbo, exhaust elbow, etc.). One thing I would pay close attention to is the location of the Racors and just how difficult they are to check for water/trash while on the water. 

Parts for Yanmars are pretty easy to get through Gatewood but they're expensive. Parts for Cummins are a lot less and since you're already familiar with Cummins then IMO Cummins are a no brainer.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Single engine diesel .... powered by Cummins 

What can I say but: GOOD CHOICE!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Cummins it is boys. I'm semi pro at changing sea water impellers and racor filters offshore. I still have my blanket to drape over the motors so I don't burn the tar out of my stomach and chest. Still have my filter wrenches too. 
I hear the Cummins is louder than the Yanmars but the turbo whistle and rumble never bothered me. Looks like I have a few to check out. I'll report back. Thanks for the help and comments so far guys.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Cummins it is boys. I'm semi pro at changing sea water impellers and racor filters offshore. I still have my blanket to drape over the motors so I don't burn the tar out of my stomach and chest. Still have my filter wrenches too.
> I hear the Cummins is louder than the Yanmars but the turbo whistle and rumble never bothered me. Looks like I have a few to check out. I'll report back. Thanks for the help and comments so far guys.


If you ever need to do a little more that just change a racor, here's a video of me rebuilding a cummins 330:






They are super easy to build and tear down.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Cummins it is boys. I'm semi pro at changing sea water impellers and racor filters offshore. I still have my blanket to drape over the motors so I don't burn the tar out of my stomach and chest. Still have my filter wrenches too.
> I hear the Cummins is louder than the Yanmars but the turbo whistle and rumble never bothered me. Looks like I have a few to check out. I'll report back. Thanks for the help and comments so far guys.


I have a 29 sea vee with a single cummins. I run mine at "easy" cruise 24kts. Never did a burn calculation because I never feel the need to. I know I burn 30-35gals in a daytime sword trip here (25 miles each way, 10 drops back and forth). The ride is better than any center console in it's class. The wet boat comment is true for any small center console. I hate pounding and beating the hell out of equipment and really didn't know how well I have it til I went on a friends similar sized outboard boat a couple of months back in choppy conditions.

Changing the racor at sea is no problem, and I think I am going to be installing a dual unit with a selector switch so I can change it on the fly if needed. As for changing an impeller-good luck changing that without tipping the console back = too involved to do on the water because of the location of the pump. I have a sea strainer in mine which eliminated the possibility of a bag. Plus I have a second cap for the sea strainer with a king nipple that fits my big washdown hose. I can do 12kts with that rig after shedding an impeller and get home without overheating.

It is a great boat/engine combination. We've killed a lot of fish in ours!!

Good luck,

Tim


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

This boat could be for sale. Its a custom 29 Blackfin. The previous over had the transom extended 4' to give more room behind the helm over 20 years ago I believe.
It was done by a big boatyard in Jacksonville, Fl. Don't remember the name.
Then totally refitted about 6 years ago.
It has a newer 420hp QSB Cummins. 
Under your used boat spending price to allow for some upgrades.
Great Jetty boat. Used on a regular basis for snapper, king and sailfish trips.
Fast and Economical.
If your interested, I can give more info. and contact info for the owner.
Also comes with a trailer that has never seen the water. Boat was always lifted off.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

SailFishCostaRica said:


> There was an awesome single screw boat for a sale a while back on the hull truth that was made by winter yachts. It was cold molded, with a 480 cummins, lightweight makes it very fuel efficient and it would run 28 knots without even getting on the throttle. Here's the link, this is the one I would get if you can find it and it's still for sale:
> 
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/boat-co...tom-yachts-center-console-diesel-reduced.html


I've looked at that boat for a few years...incredible!


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/658414-silverhawk-24-cc-w-yanmar-diesel.html


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Just an update guys. I found a 2000 model 29' SeaVee in Florida. It isn't in perfect shape but the price reflected that. What is good is that the hull has 1400 hours on it and the engine (330 Cummins) has just a little over 300 hours on it. I bought it sight unseen and paid uship to drag it over here. When it got here it had the aftercooler replaced and every hose and hose clamp replaced. I tore the junk seawater pump off of it and installed a sb mar pump on it so it won't burn up on me offshore. I splashed it on Saturday during 30 knot winds and ran it from port a to rockport and back. I got about 23.6 knots burning 7 gph at 2200 rpm (loafing along). No blowby, no puke out of the crankcase tube. Didn't burn any oil or lose any coolant. My air filter wanted to come off in the choppy seas of Aransas Bay but I got it put back on there and it isn't coming off until I want it to come off now. On the water diesel is $2.60 a gallon as of this weekend where I filled up. It pulls good. I don't care for the minimal clearance between the road and prop/rudder but I don't drag it on rough roads. 
The boat performed well and was pretty darn dry for a center console. The telephone booth enclosure with bat wings kept everything behind the console pretty dry. The boat does not pound. It slices and lands smoothly. I wish the boat had a bow thruster because docking it and putting it on the trailer is stressful at best right now. All in all it looks to be a good jetty to Baker boat. It holds 150 gallons of diesel and has a very very clean 8-8.5 knot trolling wake. I was pleasantly surprised. It burns almost nothing at this RPM as well. The outriggers aren't the best but they will work for now. It has tons of storage and I added a macerator pump in between the main fish box and the drain. I haven't got to test that addition out yet but I hope it works out ok. The boat has tons of forward storage and no aft storage as the transmission and engine take up this space. It has two fuel tanks which isn't optimal but I feel ill get the tank feeds adjusted correctly so that the single diesel pulls somewhat equally from both. She's a heavy sled but that's ok. It does have a small freshwater tank on board and I added radar and autopilot for our gulf trips. Two of the forward compartments are already taken with tools and spare parts, filters, hoses, belts etc. I was overall impressed with the initial sea trial and give the boat at A- or B+ for layout and functionality. It has a pretty spacious cockpit for trolling and sides are somewhat low aft. The bow has high sides which will be more conducive for fighting fish. 
The big boat will be used for 50+ mile trips and the smaller sister will be used for 50- mile trips. No more 300-400 dollar snapper runs. I'll most likely be putting in at packery to access the state water spots better. 
See yall on the next window!


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

very nice rig!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I saw an absolutely beautiful center console the other day, he pulled up near me to talk while out driving around. I had to see the name on the boat and could not believe my eyes, it was a Egg Harbor. Check them out, this was one heck of a boat.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Gancho-man, you need to get a trolling valve on that beauty so you can slow her down to 1.5-2 knots. There is a pretty fantastic fishery nearby that will scratch your itch on days when you don't have time to do an overnighter.


----------



## Digidydog (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice job getting that thing rigged up and ready to rock, Terrell. Looking forward to dragging some plastic behind it!


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

That's a cool looking ride man congrats.

Looks very clean like the center console with a clean transom.

Great job!

Tom


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice boat man, glad you found one!


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Very nice rig! 

No thruster needed, just practice. In time you will be able to walk it sideways. Go out on a calm day, and shoot landings against a piling. Once you learn to make a single-screw dance, you can drive anything!

Congrats!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

JimG said:


> Very nice rig!
> 
> No thruster needed, just practice. In time you will be able to walk it sideways. Go out on a calm day, and shoot landings against a piling. Once you learn to make a single-screw dance, you can drive anything!
> 
> Congrats!


Will do Jim. She tends to prop walk when she goes into reverse and won't turn in reverse until speed is built up some. For years I ran a 28' Albemarle with a single inboard outboard jack shaft setup. I thought that was tough! This single screw with rudder is going to be the ultimate challenge. Her rudder is small to boot. We'll just say there was a lot of neutral being utilized to get her onto the trailer the first time. I got spoiled with twin screws!


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice ride bud.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Do not be ashamed to get a thruster. No matter what anyone says, it can save your *** in a bad situation.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations on your boat!

When fuel goes back up in price, us single screw guys can still go... cheap!
You'll get used to the steering - think prop torque as opposed to rudder

We need our own forum now :dance:


----------



## king_bullet (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats. That's style boat I was looking for when looking to get offshore. Ride on a single inboard out of Jupiter and thought was great. Liked the ride, simplicity, and economy. The odds to get completely stranded are pretty small especially with little mechanical know how and parts. 
Enjoy.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice ride!


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Rudder is useless in reverse, use the prop torque. Then hard over on the rudder, and a shot of throttle. Your stern will jump five feet over. You will learn it, just practice. No thruster needed.

I had a single screw inboard with a flybridge, tons of sail area. A slight gust of wind would wreak havoc. Watch the wind/current and plan your approach. 

One of my favorite things to do: Go watch the shrimpers handle their boats. They are all single screws. Those guys are the champs, make it seem effortless. Lots of rudder, and lots of throttle...LOL!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Just an update guys. I found a 2000 model 29' SeaVee in Florida. It isn't in perfect shape but the price reflected that. What is good is that the hull has 1400 hours on it and the engine (330 Cummins) has just a little over 300 hours on it. I bought it sight unseen and paid uship to drag it over here. When it got here it had the aftercooler replaced and every hose and hose clamp replaced. I tore the junk seawater pump off of it and installed a sb mar pump on it so it won't burn up on me offshore. I splashed it on Saturday during 30 knot winds and ran it from port a to rockport and back. I got about 23.6 knots burning 7 gph at 2200 rpm (loafing along). No blowby, no puke out of the crankcase tube. Didn't burn any oil or lose any coolant. My air filter wanted to come off in the choppy seas of Aransas Bay but I got it put back on there and it isn't coming off until I want it to come off now. On the water diesel is $2.60 a gallon as of this weekend where I filled up. It pulls good. I don't care for the minimal clearance between the road and prop/rudder but I don't drag it on rough roads.
> The boat performed well and was pretty darn dry for a center console. The telephone booth enclosure with bat wings kept everything behind the console pretty dry. The boat does not pound. It slices and lands smoothly. I wish the boat had a bow thruster because docking it and putting it on the trailer is stressful at best right now. All in all it looks to be a good jetty to Baker boat. It holds 150 gallons of diesel and has a very very clean 8-8.5 knot trolling wake. I was pleasantly surprised. It burns almost nothing at this RPM as well. The outriggers aren't the best but they will work for now. It has tons of storage and I added a macerator pump in between the main fish box and the drain. I haven't got to test that addition out yet but I hope it works out ok. The boat has tons of forward storage and no aft storage as the transmission and engine take up this space. It has two fuel tanks which isn't optimal but I feel ill get the tank feeds adjusted correctly so that the single diesel pulls somewhat equally from both. She's a heavy sled but that's ok. It does have a small freshwater tank on board and I added radar and autopilot for our gulf trips. Two of the forward compartments are already taken with tools and spare parts, filters, hoses, belts etc. I was overall impressed with the initial sea trial and give the boat at A- or B+ for layout and functionality. It has a pretty spacious cockpit for trolling and sides are somewhat low aft. The bow has high sides which will be more conducive for fighting fish.
> The big boat will be used for 50+ mile trips and the smaller sister will be used for 50- mile trips. No more 300-400 dollar snapper runs. I'll most likely be putting in at packery to access the state water spots better.
> See yall on the next window!
> ...


Sweet ride T, congrats!! I give Ya til mid July and you'll be soakin liveys at Diana/Hoover...:fish:


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

donaken said:


> Sweet ride T, congrats!! I give Ya til mid July and you'll be soakin liveys at Diana/Hoover...:fish:


Don't tempt me Ken. You know I'm not afraid of strapping bladders on that wagon and heading out. . You're probably right. lol


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Don't tempt me Ken. You know I'm not afraid of strapping bladders on that wagon and heading out. . You're probably right. lol


If your getting 7gph at 23kts with a 150 gallon tank I doubt you need to worry about bladders! What's that like a 400+ nm range?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Gethookedadventures said:


> If your getting 7gph at 23kts with a 150 gallon tank I doubt you need to worry about bladders!


I want to visit the 210 mile weather buoy on this rig. Hopefully August or September will lend us conducive conditions.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I want to visit the 210 mile weather buoy on this rig. Hopefully August or September will lend us conducive conditions.


That will be sweet. After reading your post you have me looking for your boats twin.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Just an update guys. I found a 2000 model 29' SeaVee in Florida. It isn't in perfect shape but the price reflected that. What is good is that the hull has 1400 hours on it and the engine (330 Cummins) has just a little over 300 hours on it. I bought it sight unseen and paid uship to drag it over here. When it got here it had the aftercooler replaced and every hose and hose clamp replaced. I tore the junk seawater pump off of it and installed a sb mar pump on it so it won't burn up on me offshore. I splashed it on Saturday during 30 knot winds and ran it from port a to rockport and back. I got about 23.6 knots burning 7 gph at 2200 rpm (loafing along). No blowby, no puke out of the crankcase tube. Didn't burn any oil or lose any coolant. My air filter wanted to come off in the choppy seas of Aransas Bay but I got it put back on there and it isn't coming off until I want it to come off now. On the water diesel is $2.60 a gallon as of this weekend where I filled up. It pulls good. I don't care for the minimal clearance between the road and prop/rudder but I don't drag it on rough roads.
> The boat performed well and was pretty darn dry for a center console. The telephone booth enclosure with bat wings kept everything behind the console pretty dry. The boat does not pound. It slices and lands smoothly. I wish the boat had a bow thruster because docking it and putting it on the trailer is stressful at best right now. All in all it looks to be a good jetty to Baker boat. It holds 150 gallons of diesel and has a very very clean 8-8.5 knot trolling wake. I was pleasantly surprised. It burns almost nothing at this RPM as well. The outriggers aren't the best but they will work for now. It has tons of storage and I added a macerator pump in between the main fish box and the drain. I haven't got to test that addition out yet but I hope it works out ok. The boat has tons of forward storage and no aft storage as the transmission and engine take up this space. It has two fuel tanks which isn't optimal but I feel ill get the tank feeds adjusted correctly so that the single diesel pulls somewhat equally from both. She's a heavy sled but that's ok. It does have a small freshwater tank on board and I added radar and autopilot for our gulf trips. Two of the forward compartments are already taken with tools and spare parts, filters, hoses, belts etc. I was overall impressed with the initial sea trial and give the boat at A- or B+ for layout and functionality. It has a pretty spacious cockpit for trolling and sides are somewhat low aft. The bow has high sides which will be more conducive for fighting fish.
> The big boat will be used for 50+ mile trips and the smaller sister will be used for 50- mile trips. No more 300-400 dollar snapper runs. I'll most likely be putting in at packery to access the state water spots better.
> See yall on the next window!
> ...


Congrats on the new rig! Exactly the same boat as mine. You will love it- there is simply no better riding center console in its class. A bit difficult to work on as you probably know now that you have replaced the raw water pump.

Does your macerator have a check valve? FYI the bottom of that fish box is below the water line when the boat is sitting in the water and will fill up unless the valve under the livewell is closed, which means that it will fill up with slushy ice when the ice melts. The box is, as with most cc's terribly insulated as well. My solution was to remove the lid of the box, and a 320 ssi cooler fits perfectly inside it, leaving enough room on the bottom where the waterline naturally sits. I leave the drain valve open all the time and the cooler can drain without the ice getting wet. The ssi holds ice incredibly and is up off the deck a bit which is also nice. I also replaced the leaning post with a large custom cooler box as well. Much easier to move if you need to tilt the console back to do work on the engine. The boat can now hold ~800lbs of ice for extended trips if need be.

If you have any questions or are perplexed about anything on the boat, feel free to give me a holler. I've replaced about everything on ours and there are tricks to some of it. Just put a simrad NSE 12, BSM2, and 3kw R509 ducer in it which was quite the project. Good luck and congrats on an awesome boat!

-Tim


----------

